# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Linda fitzpatrick,  erie,  pa

## Joefitz

Just a word to anyone who remembers me, Joe Fitzpatrick from Mill Rd. My Dad taught at the College, my Stepmom at the High school.
My beautiful wife, Linda Rose Fitzpatrick, left to be with her maker at 6:39 am, October 21st, 2018, after a long battle with Myasthenia Gravis.
God Speed You, my Love.
Joe
3834 Lake Pleasant Rd, Erie, PA 16504
814-636-9681
ndtthree@gmail.com

----------


## Betty

So sorry for your loss Joe.  I vaguely remember you but do remember your parents who were both my teachers at Wick High School.  May your dear wife Linda rest in peace.

----------


## sassylass

I remember chatting with you and am very sorry to hear you've lost your wife.

----------


## canuck

Hello Joe.  
I am just catching up on org news.  I am so sorry to read your post.  May your friends and family be a comfort for you.
Often while caring for my mother in a small village on the north shore of Lake Erie I would look across at the lights of Erie, PA and think of you.
My time in Scotland came to a conclusion and I have returned to Canada in retirement.  I now live in Vernon BC to be with my daughter and her family.  Two wee boys keep us all busy.
Know peace.
Caroline

----------

